# Anyone going to watch Sweeney Todd



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I am looking forward to this film, although the timing of its release is not good for me.  I think Johnny Depp will make a great Sweeney.

Anyone else planning on seeing it?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'll watch anything with Johnny Depp....I agree, think he'll make a great Sweeney (as he always is as slightly "quirky" characters).

N xx


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

hi
  yeah i'm going to see it,i agree anthing with him in it got to watch it's out on the 25th jan isn't it.
                          mariexxx


----------

